# polyester thread for rod wrapping?



## dc1502

has anyone tried any thread that is polyester for wrapping????? I found some great thread but it is trilobal poyester spool says 40wt ........................Dave


----------



## Goags

Madeira polyneon40wt is used alot for decorative wraps. It's alittle smaller than "A". I also wrap the guides on trout rods w/ it, w/ no problems. Some polyesters will have silicone on them, which can cause probs w/ finish fish-eye. Stay away from rayon.


----------



## d4rdbuilder

Dave if it's the Coat and Clarks brand, go ahead. I've used it. As a matter of fact I just finished up a red to silver chevron fade using it. So far it looks great. I put FC CP on it and no problems as of yet. I've still got a weave to do before applying any finish, but do not anticipate any problems.

I've found with any of the embrodry threads I've tried, they worked fairly well.


----------



## pg542

Goags said:


> Madeira polyneon40wt is used alot for decorative wraps. It's alittle smaller than "A". I also wrap the guides on trout rods w/ it, w/ no problems. Some polyesters will have silicone on them, which can cause probs w/ finish fish-eye. Stay away from rayon.


Many of the embroidery threads used in rodbuilding have a silicone in them like Jerry said. I believe it's there to act as a lubricant in high speed embroidery machines but can cause serious problems with finish. If your trying thread that you don't have any experience with, or know someone who does, maybe a little testing would be in order to see finish reaction(fisheyes etc.) before trying on your best wrap job to date. I cp all embroidery threads but some folks don't and get away with it. I've heard enough disaster stories enough to make me test before use. Just some thoughts,,,,Good Luck,Jim


----------



## Stan Grace

You can often prevent fish eye problems with such threads by using CP or Permagloss prior to applying your epoxy finish. This usually seals the thread and covers any lubricant it may have. Experimenting a bit is still in order however.


----------



## YakMan

I was wondering the same thing.I just got some Coats & Clark for a trout rod.Is there any types of thread to stay away from?


----------



## d4rdbuilder

Yea this lubricant thing can jumb up and bite you in the rear, but as mentioned above a good coat or 2 of CP will prevent any problems. 

What I do like about the embroidery thread is its lack of fuzzies. Maybe it's the lubricant?


----------



## mlv

*Fuzzy Thread.....*

*For the lack of fuzzies, I am getting rid of all my Gudebrode and going with FishHawk....never had a fuzzy or trashy spool using Fishhawk..or Rice for that matter...*
*Just my .02...*


*ML...:texasflag *


----------



## Putter Parpart

*I use a lot of metallics, including Madeira metallics. There is a definite fisheye problem with it for me. I've gone to using a thin coating of Diamondite finish over the Madeira metallic; this finish doesn't fisheye (4 sets of guide wraps so far) and then I follow with my normal finish. This has been working well for me and am happy that I read about this in one of Jim Gamble's posts on it.*

*Diamondite is not a normal epoxy finish, although it's a two part finish (more adhesive qualities than finish from what I've read on it so far). I'm not sure about it's properties (dumb in that regard), but I sure like it for that initial "primer" coating on my Madeira metallic guide wraps.*


----------



## pg542

YakMan said:


> I was wondering the same thing.I just got some Coats & Clark for a trout rod.Is there any types of thread to stay away from?


Like Jerry said, RAYON would best be avoided. Next time your'e in a store that sells thread, look at a spool of rayon. I don't know about all brands but the ones I've looked at were very fuzzy. Most ( not all) nylons were fuzz free. Like Doug said, Coats and Clark is another(one of many) sewing/embroidery threads that has found use in rodbuilding. And the prices of embroidery thread compared to actual wrapping thread is considerably less. I've heard two schools of thought on using embroidery threads for anything other than decorative wraps. Some do , some don't. On HEAVY saltwater gear, I stick with rodbuilding threads for guides etc. I don't know if it matters or not...... One of the best things, besides price, about using these threads is the ENDLESS colors available. ,,,,,Jim


----------



## captneilf

Hi,

I can understand the thread artists who are looking for more color selections trying different brands. Gudebrod and other companies make thread for rod building applications. I have tried and Gudebrod for some reason is not interested in providing us with the colors we desire. They would make me the colors I wanted as a custom order but I had to buy the complete run and back then it was $400 per color. 

Have you every compared the breaking strengths of these embroidery threads to rod building thread? Embroidery thread has very little srtrength. Embroidery thread has that silicon lubricant in it and I dislike fish eyes almost as much as I dislike CP/CS!

In a past career I have seem fabric made from spools of thread. There was a cloud of dust a couple feet thick extending down from the ceiling when the looms were in operation. Maybe the thread does not do that any more. I hope it doesn't as people were breathing that air all day.

The bottom line is TEST! TEST! And test some more.

Your time is worth more than the price of the spool of thread you are trying!!!

Capt Neil


----------



## Fishtoys

*Trilobal*



dc1502 said:


> has anyone tried any thread that is polyester for wrapping????? I found some great thread but it is trilobal poyester spool says 40wt ........................Dave


Trilobal is made in Brasil if not mistaken, the colors and wgt are exactly like Maderia. I see them used by J. Pozzon on the other board, the colors do hold under finish. His profile would best describe the threads for trilobal.

http://www.rodbuilding.org/photopost/member.php?uid=1938

The link shoud help you out Dave.


----------

